# Cyrix VIA-C3 processor?

## fuqqer

I have a Cyrix 700 MHZ C3 processor on a little computer and I wanted to install Gentoo on it.  I was curious if anybody knows what CXXFLAGS, CFLAGS, and any other optimizations/variables I should set before I bootstrap this bad boy.  I really don't want to use -march=i386.  It will eventually be part of a MOSIX cluster, so should I put -D__SMP__ -O3 in the make.conf as well?

Thanks

Jake

----------

## BonezTheGoon

What method are you going to use to install with?  Are you using Gentoo 1.2 or 1.3b?  The difference is that one uses GCC 2.95 and the other uses GCC 3.1.  The optimizations are very different and you may want to read up on them.  You should check here http://www.gnu.org/software/gcc/gcc.html

Hope that helps!

Regards,

BonezTheGoon

----------

## fillerbunny

Hi there,

I'm using gentoo with gcc 3.1 on a via eden with ezra 800 chip,

using setting -march=i586 -m3dnow with no problem so far.

I did the original gentoo install using 1.2, with gcc 2.95 using

-march=i586.  i686 won't work.

The -m3dnow option is new in gcc 3

Future versions of gcc may have a -march=viac3 option which

will have optimization more specific to the ezra chip.  There are

a few posts on the gcc lists at gcc.gnu.org about this.

----------

## syadnom

the ezra doesn't have any special instructions that you could optimize for, just consider is a K6-3...basically a p2 with 3dnow...

their is a via-c3 kernel addition and tools package to manage the power saving features of the chip  :Smile: 

----------

## fillerbunny

Hi Syadnom,

Do you have any pointers to this via-c3 kernel addition and tools package?

thanks

----------

## syadnom

in the kernel config :

Processor type and features->CPU Frequency scaling->VIA C3/C5?Cyrix III Longhaul.

i cant seem to find the packages for the via cpu, i thought i saw them while searching through kportagemaster....you should look at the package list on the gentoo home page.

----------

## pjp

I'll be interested to hear how things go.  My P90 I was going to use for a firewall seems dead.  I'm considering using one of the VIA eden boards.

----------

## syadnom

id like to use one for my car A/V system id like to build, and i can't stand the thought of a bunch of fans to make noise and get dusty and fail..these via chips seem to be the answer..im glad linux is supporting the advanced features of these chips.

my $.02

----------

